# New complete co2 system



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking at this two systems and I can not decide which one to get. I am planning on using it for two tanks, 55g and 30g. Also where can I get the cheapest 10 or 20 lbs cylinder ? I'll appreciate any advice on this. Btw, I do not know much about pressurized co2 and would like a system that is fully automatic if there is such a system.
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-systems.html
http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr4026.htm

Also I would like to purchase everything I need for pressurized co2 from one place. Thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi barbarossa4122,

The Aquariumplants.com electronic regulator had a lot of problems in the past, I do not know if they have been resolved yet or not. The customer service at Aquariumplants.com is "spotty", sometimes good and sometimes not.

Greenleaf Aquarium has an excellent record of selling quality products and stellar customer support.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> The Aquariumplants.com electronic regulator had a lot of problems in the past, I do not know if they have been resolved yet or not. The customer service at Aquariumplants.com is "spotty", sometimes good and sometimes not.
> 
> Greenleaf Aquarium has an excellent record of selling quality products and stellar customer support.


Hi Seattle_Aquarist,

I think you are right. I have a feeling (no real reason why) that GLA is better. I'll call Orlando tomorrow or Monday to see what he can put together for me since I want to get everything I need from one place.
Do you like the GLA co2 systems and if you do which one out of the three is better ?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Constantin,

A good, reliable system does not have to cost an arm and a leg. If you are going to run two tanks off of one cylinder I suggest a 10# tank or larger....otherwise you will get to know your gas distributor on a first name basis. I used to use a 5# on a 45 gallon and 30 gallon and it lasted 6 weeks running 24/7. It cost me $12.50 for a refill. Now I am running a 15# tank on the same two tanks and it lasted 5 months and cost $15.00 for a refill. You want rock solid needle valves that will hold your bubble counts. I would recommend a good solenoid for starting the CO2 when the lights come on and shutting off when the lights go out; but with two tanks I would skip and PH probe and controller. Make sure Orlando knows the distances between where you want to put your tank/regulator and the aquariums themselves.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Constantin,
> 
> A good, reliable system does not have to cost an arm and a leg. If you are going to run two tanks off of one cylinder I suggest a 10# tank or larger....otherwise you will get to know your gas distributor on a first name basis. I used to use a 5# on a 45 gallon and 30 gallon and it lasted 6 weeks running 24/7. It cost me $12.50 for a refill. Now I am running a 15# tank on the same two tanks and it lasted 5 months and cost $15.00 for a refill. You want rock solid needle valves that will hold your bubble counts. I would recommend a good solenoid for starting the CO2 when the lights come on and shutting off when the lights go out; but with two tanks I would skip and PH probe and controller. Make sure Orlando knows the distances between where you want to put your tank/regulator and the aquariums themselves.


Hi Seattle_Aquarist,

Thanks a lot for the advice. It looks like Fabco (Model #: 3853-04-A287) it's a good solenoid 
: http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7278-A-Primer-for-Pressurized-CO2

One more q: I do not need PH probe and controller ? What is the role of the PH probe and controller and why skip on it? Keep in mind please that I know almost nothing about pressurized co2 systems.
One site note..........my initial "approved"(by wife) budget for this was $300.00 but in two hrs I managed to almost double it.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

> One more q: I do not need PH probe and controller ? What is the role of the PH probe and controller and why skip on it?


I found the answer to my own Q.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi barbarossa4122,

A PH Probe and Controller works fine on one tank, but not multiple tanks. The PH Probe provides input to the Controller which turns on or shuts off the Solenoid and the flow of CO2. 

Since the Probe can only be in one tank, the CO2 level will be "monitored and controlled" for the aquarium with the Probe. However the other tank that are hooked up to the same system may need more or less CO2 than the one with the probe installed. Too little CO2 in the other aquarium will result in slower growth and possible algae issues while too much CO2 could cause loss of fish. Also probes / controllers have to calibrated periodically and probes wear out and have to be replaced.

I do not use a probe, controller, or solenoid. I purchased good needle valves that maintain a steady flow of CO2 and I run my CO2 24/7. I maintain about 30 ppm of CO2 and use drop checkers with a 4.0 dkH indicator solution to verify my CO2 level is correct and safe for my fish.

How are you planning on injecting the CO2 into your aquariums? Diffuser, reactor, or ???


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

barbarossa4122 said:


> I found the answer to my own Q.


you don't need $300 to get a decent co2 system. 
Barr's website has some good threads about assembling co2 systems.
total cost including co2 tank should be less than $300.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> A PH Probe and Controller works fine on one tank, but not multiple tanks. The PH Probe provides input to the Controller which turns on or shuts off the Solenoid and the flow of CO2.
> 
> ...


Hi Seattle Aquarist,

I understand now the Ph probe and controller's role. Thank you.



> How are you planning on injecting the CO2 into your aquariums? Diffuser, reactor, or ???


I am not sure yet. I guess I would like to use the best injection method. I will need advice on this also.

( Lol,the Yankees are losing which makes me very happy)


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope I am not being a pest , but I have more Qs.
Should I get a dual stage or single stage regulator ? 
Which Inline CO2 reactor is best ? Do I need two reactors for two tanks or one reactor will do the job ?
If I do not use a Ph controller and probe I do not need the solenoid, right ?
Do I use a manifold or a splitter to provide co2 for two tanks using one regulator ?
That's all for now but, I am sure I'll need more advice soon.
Darn, I am getting dizzy with this co2 stuff.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

darkoon said:


> you don't need $300 to get a decent co2 system.
> Barr's website has some good threads about assembling co2 systems.
> total cost including co2 tank should be less than $300.


Hi,

I understand but, I do not have the confidence that I'll be able to put it together and make it work properly. I wish I knew someone in NYC that can help me do it if I buy the parts but, I don't. So I'll have to spend a little more. Lol, life is not fair.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

I am in Brooklyn, 2 months before I accidentally blew the gauge on my Milwaukee, I knew nothing about CO2 setup. Did lots of reading and Q&A on the web, successfully retrofitted Milwaukee setup, swapped out the broken regulator with a nice 2-stage one, also swapped out the Milwaukee needle valve, which I constantly had issue with, with a nice swagelok metering valve. my setup is now trouble free. If you decide to put one together by yourself, i would be more than happy to lend a hand.



barbarossa4122 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand but, I do not have the confidence that I'll be able to put it together and make it work properly. I wish I knew someone in NYC that can help me do it if I buy the parts but, I don't. So I'll have to spend a little more. Lol, life is not fair.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

darkoon said:


> I am in Brooklyn, 2 months before I accidentally blew the gauge on my Milwaukee, I knew nothing about CO2 setup. Did lots of reading and Q&A on the web, successfully retrofitted Milwaukee setup, swapped out the broken regulator with a nice 2-stage one, also swapped out the Milwaukee needle valve, which I constantly had issue with, with a nice swagelok metering valve. my setup is now trouble free. If you decide to put one together by yourself, i would be more than happy to lend a hand.


Hi darkoon,

Are you saying that you are willing to come over and help me put it together ? If yes, I'll buy what is need it, good regulator, good needle valves and whatever else is need it. I am doing some research right now on what parts I need and which are the best. I have to put together a list of parts and start ordering them. So far this parts I know i'll need for sure and this is what I wish to get:

Victor or Concoa dual stage regulator
Fabco or Ideal needle valve (don't have a clue which models do I need)
In line reactor (no clue which one is good)
Solenoid (if I need it and which one is good)
Bubble counter
Check valve
Drop checker
Airline tubing

Btw, I live in Forest Hills by the Supreme Court House on 80th road close to Queens blvd.

Did I miss anything ?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi barbarossa4122,

Sounds like you have some local help; let us know how it goes!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> Sounds like you have some local help; let us know how it goes!


Hi Seattle_Aquarist,

Yeah, I think with lots of help I'll be able to put a system together with the individual parts I want and I want the good, reliable ones. I am also getting help from the Barr Report. I want a kick a** co2 system now that I committed to it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi barbarossa4122,

You will see me at The Barr Report from time to time. Tom Barr gave a excellent presentation on "Light LImited, CO2 Enriched Planted Tanks" here in Seattle at GSAS in September.

Keep your thread updated so others will learn from your experiences!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> You will see me at The Barr Report from time to time. Tom Barr gave a excellent presentation on "Light LImited, CO2 Enriched Planted Tanks" here in Seattle at GSAS in September.
> 
> Keep your thread updated so others will learn from your experiences!


Hello Seattle_Aquarist,

Yep, you appear at the Barr Report from time to time Yes, I'll be more than happy to update the thread.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

it is a lot more easier than what you might think. 
here is a list of what you need besides a decent 2-stage off ebay. But you can buy individual parts yourself, it will be cheaper.
http://www.sumoregulator.com/PostBodyKit.html
I will let you know where to buy them later today when I have more time.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

darkoon said:


> it is a lot more easier than what you might think.
> here is a list of what you need besides a decent 2-stage off ebay. But you can buy individual parts yourself, it will be cheaper.
> http://www.sumoregulator.com/PostBodyKit.html
> I will let you know where to buy them later today when I have more time.


OK, thank you.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi darkoon,

This parts were recommended to me so far and I think I'll buy them. The guys at The Barr Report are extremely helpful.http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/6470-Dual-Stage-Regulators?p=57122#post57122
Parts:
Victor VTS253b-320 0 to 60 psi.
Stainless steel Ideal with the Vernier micrometer handle.
Burkert solenoids with the Buna-N seals

I bet you are familiar with this items.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi barbarossa4122,



> Stainless steel Ideal with the Vernier micrometer handle.


I use Ideal 52-1-12 needle valves, absolutely excellent! My CO2 rate does not vary.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> I use Ideal 52-1-12 needle valves, absolutely excellent! My CO2 rate does not vary.


Hi Seattle_Aquarist,

Yep, it looks like they are one of the best.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Hi darkoon,
> 
> This parts were recommended to me so far and I think I'll buy them. The guys at The Barr Report are extremely helpful.http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/6470-Dual-Stage-Regulators?p=57122#post57122
> Parts:
> ...


I also got a lot of help from Left C. and Matt during my retrofit project. 
And yes, they recommended very good parts to you. 
aquariumplants has brand new 20lb aluminum CO2 tank on sale, but before you buy that you need to find out if there is a local place for you to refill CO2, most place only offer to exchange the tank. If that is the case, there is no point to get a brand new tank.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

darkoon said:


> I also got a lot of help from Left C. and Matt during my retrofit project.
> And yes, they recommended very good parts to you.
> aquariumplants has brand new 20lb aluminum CO2 tank on sale, but before you buy that you need to find out if there is a local place for you to refill CO2, most place only offer to exchange the tank. If that is the case, there is no point to get a brand new tank.


Hi,

Yeah, I'll have to find a refilling place and pay them a visit. I saw the cylinders at aquariumplants and they look cool.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

And before you start looking for parts, you need to decide whether you want a brass looking setup or a chrome/SS looking setup (this will cost at least 30% more).


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

darkoon said:


> And before you start looking for parts, you need to decide whether you want a brass looking setup or a chrome/SS looking setup (this will cost at least 30% more).


OK darkoon. Thanks.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> A PH Probe and Controller works fine on one tank, but not multiple tanks. The PH Probe provides input to the Controller which turns on or shuts off the Solenoid and the flow of CO2.
> 
> ...


Hello Seattle,
I've a question for ya...
I also do not use a ph controller or a solenoid. I use a CLIPPARD needle valve, which I find very diffficult to dial in.This AM when I woke at 4 AM, I noticed the fish gasping in one of the two tanks that I have CO2 hooked up to ( seperately). Basically I just about gassed the fish. In the last year I had the same problem occur twice. I do not get it because I have not fiddled with it and it has been about two months since doing so. I do not understand why. The regulator reading is still FULL but not in the green area. So I am thinking about a ph controller & a solenoid only because I hate losing fish. Do you have any suggestions? I use drop checkers and I also have a PH meter. The PH dropped to 5.5
I like it at about 6.5 when the lights come on. FWIW I do not use any sort of air stone. The last few weeeks I have added a korallia to better disperse the CO2 around the tank. I introduce the CO2 to the tank via the inlet to my Eheim cannister filter

Thanks in advance


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

My experience with Aquariumplants.com and their electronic regulator has been all positive. I picked mine up in August for 189.99 along with a 5lb tank for 54.99 and I could not be happier. I was nervous because I was brand new to pressurized co2. I really didnt have the self confidence to put a regulator together myself, after all I'm dealing with pressurized gas in my home, nor did I want to waste my time looking for the best parts, paying for shipping from multiple suppliers yada yada yada .... Anyway I took a chance, best move I made. Customer service was excellent too. They promised to ship by the end of the week and didn't. I called to complain on Monday. Not only did they ship it right after I bitched they shipped me a full tank (I payed for an empty), no extra charge. C'mon, you cant beat that. It came with easy to understand instructions. I played around with it a little bit, figured out how many seconds per bubble were best for my set up and it hasn't skipped a beat since. You know, as I'm writing this I'm smiling. I have made a number of bad moves and wasted quite a bit of time and money within this hobby and I can honestly say this was not one of them. I have no agenda, I know no one at the company, hold no stock ... just my experience. 
Be well,
Northman


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Aquaticz,

From what I have read there are some regulators that put out more CO2 as the input pressure drops; which may be what is happening with your system. If the system works fine when the pressure is "in the green" then changing it when it begins to get low may be the only option.


----------

